# new  / niu4



## stephenlearner

大家好：

你觉得英语的  new 和中文的 niu4 发音一样吗？专家说汉语的niu实际上是niou /njou/。如果那样，应该是和英语的new 不一样，因为new 是/nju/。

但我怎么觉得是完全一样的呢？


----------



## M Mira

口音吧?像在台灣真的把 -iu 念做 "U" 而不是 "優"會非常突兀，但在香港就好像不怎麼特別的樣子


----------



## Skatinginbc

美語 new [nju:] or [nu:] (發音如「奴」, yod dropping), 和「紐約」的「紐」或「拗不過」的「拗」(niu [njou])不同。


----------



## stephenlearner

澄清一下，我说的是new /nju:/，不是/nu:/。

new/nju:/与汉语的niu4（如拗）有什么不同？


----------



## Skatinginbc

你能區分英文 you 和 yo (發音似「優」) 嗎?  Jew 和 Joe (類似「救」)嗎？


----------



## stephenlearner

听了网上发音，you 和 yo 能听出区别来，模仿着也能读出区别来，但是在具体语境中，不把两者放在一起读，恐怕还是会发错。

Jew and Joe， 能区别开来。

我能轻松地区别 u and o，但不容易区别 iu and io，即在两者之前都加上一个i。


----------



## fyl

stephenlearner said:


> 汉语的niu实际上是niou /njou/。如果那样，应该是和英语的new 不一样


这个说法是对的，汉语拼音 iu 就是 iou 的简写。
见《新华字典》或《现代汉语词典》附录里的《汉语拼音方案》，第五条：iou，uei，uen前面加声母的时候，写成iu，ui，un。例如niu（牛），gui（归），lun（论）。


----------



## Messquito

根據我以前曾做過的觀察
1. New: [njʊu]
2. New in accents like African American English or by many non-natives: [nju]
3. 牛: [njoʊ]
4. 牛 by 母語是廣東話的人: [nju]

如果你是馬來西亞人，那你的/niu/和new可能發音是一樣的，因為根據我的觀察，馬來西亞人的普通話腔調受廣東話影響很重，所以[njoʊ]很多都是發成[nju]，還有如果沒有受過專業訓練其實很難習慣[ʊu]這種雙母音(全世界大概只有英語有這種奇特的音)，通常都會用代替的，所以也是發成[nju]。
你去聽法國人、中國人、西班牙人發move，大部分都會發成[muv]，跟標準英文的[mʊu]有明顯差別。

總而言之，先假設大家英文都是自己的腔調而不是標準英語：
一個北京人可能發2. 和 3. 他不會覺得一樣。
一個馬來西亞華人或香港人可能發2. 和 4. ，他會覺得一樣。

(p.s. 英文所謂的/u/其實是[ʊu]雙母音的合成，不同於大部分其他語言的/u/。
比較一下路[lu]和loo[lʊu]的發音，會發現英文的/u/好像有點不只是，比較沒那們純，那就是因為實際上是雙母音，只是因為這兩個音太相似，大部分都會忽略。英文的/o/, /e/, /u/ & /i/其實都有雙母音的性質存在(美式[oʊ], [eɪ̯], [ʊu] & [ɪ̯i], 英式[əʊ], [eɪ̯], [əu] & [əi]), 只是常常被忽略，尤其是後面兩者。)


----------



## stephenlearner

什么叫双母音？这还是我第一次听说这名词。美式的 [oʊ], [eɪ̯] 难道不是双元音么？英式的 [əʊ], [eɪ̯], [əu] 不也是双元音么？

英式的[əʊ] 和 [əu] 有什么区别？能不能举出某些词为例子？

您是说美式的 [ʊu] 和英式的 [əu] 是对应的么？如果是那样，那 New: [njʊu] 听起来就像 [njəu]，而[njəu]就和汉语的“拗”差不多了。


----------



## Messquito

雙母音就是雙元音，兩岸用法不同。

像是low[ləʊ] 和 loo[ləu]的差別。其實兩者的ə音不一定完全一樣，只是很相近，都用ə表示，同時也可以藉此表示此元音有雙元音的特質。前者的雙元音較明顯，後者則不。

對，是兩者口音的差別。也許有點像，但不全然一樣，尤其是 vs [ʊ] 的部分，可以聽聽看。


----------



## Skatinginbc

我是這麼理解的：/u:/ = /uw/ (i.e., new /nuw/, slightly diphthongal, 類似 [ɵu], [ʊu], or [ʉu]).  寫成 /uw/, 是強調母音的轉變在於嘴唇由稍微鬆張變得更嘟噘更緊密 (more protruded and rounded; the corners of the mouth become more drawn together), 至於母音上移或後移的程度(e.g., ʊ 轉 u ==> become higher and further back), 依情境口音而異 (Note: 我習慣的/u:/ 的始音就常比 "put" 的 [ʊ] 更 further back).
另外, 在 -l 之前的 /u:/ (or /uw/) 發音如 [uʊ] (as opposed to [ʊu]). 譬如 fool 和 full 這樣的 minimal pairs 母音一開始就不同了 (［u］ vs. [ʊ]), 不是一開始相同 (都是[ʊ]) 然後才轉成不同的 (ʊ 轉 u)。


----------



## stephenlearner

太费脑力了。



Skatinginbc said:


> (Note: 我習慣的/u:/ 的始音就常比 "put" 的 [ʊ] 更 further back).



我和您一样，我的/u:/ 的始音也是比 "put" 的 [ʊ] 更 further back)。

但是我根据 Messquito 的分析之后，再去听 move 等含有 /u:/的词语之后，发现这些词的起始音好像真是 [ʊ]，而后过渡为 /u:/。




Skatinginbc said:


> 另外, 在 -l 之前的 /u:/ (or /uw/) 發音如 [uʊ] (as opposed to [ʊu]). 譬如 fool 和 full 這樣的 minimal pairs 母音一開始就不同了 (［u］ vs. [ʊ]), 不是一開始相同 (都是[ʊ]) 然後才轉成不同的 (ʊ 轉 u)。



在 wordreference 的英语词典中听 food: food - WordReference.com Dictionary of English
然后听 foot，
感觉起始音似乎都是[ʊ]。
我不确定啊，只是感觉...


----------



## Skatinginbc

stephenlearner said:


> 在 wordreference 的英语词典中听 food, 然后听 foot，感觉起始音似乎都是[ʊ]。我不确定啊


我說:
在 -l 之前的 /u:/ (or /uw/) 發音類似 [uʊ] (e.g., fool)
不在 -l 之前的 /u:/ (or /uw/) 發音類似 [ʊu] (e.g., food)
food 的 /u:/ 不在 -l 之前, 所以發音類似 [ʊu] (Note: 我習慣的口音是介於 ʊ 和 u 的起始音, 重點是嘴唇由稍微鬆張變得更嘟噘緊密, 或者可說是介於 [ɯu] 和 [ʊu] 的雙母音).

[ɯ] 是 "之" zhi, "吃" chi, "詩" shi, "日" ri 的母音, 咱們在這裡暫時用 "ih" 來拼寫 ɯ, "oo" 來拼寫 u, [ɯu] 就如 "ih-oo" (As Rachel says in her Youtube video, "it might help to think of this sound as ih-oo, starting with a more relaxed lip position.").  "Ih-oo" or [ɯu] 只是用來幫助理解, 也不是準確的發音, 因為 [ɯ] 是 unrounded. /u:/ (or /uw/) 的起始音仍算是 rounded, 只是程度相對較小, 嘴唇相對鬆張罷了.


----------

